# HDA & SCSI related

## enigma

Ok i've installed my gentoo on scsi drive...

I also have a ide-drive with my windows stuff...

im trying to make it dual boot, i've followd the instructions from the manual but im still unable to run the windows through the grub... from my scsi drive andy one got any ideas for what ishould do..

grub menu list is as follows:

default 0

timout 10

splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo Linux

root (hd0,0)

kernel /bott/bzImage root=/dev/sda3

title=Windows

root (hd2,0)

chainloader +1

with this ... when i select the second partion the computer freezes and starts beeping...

if anyone can help me out plz!!!!!!!!!!

----------

## pjp

 *enigma wrote:*   

> 
> 
> title=Windows
> 
> root (hd2,0)
> ...

 If you only have 2 HDs (first SCSI, second IDE) then root(hd2,0) should be (root(hd1,0).  0 being first, 1 being second.  Grub doesn't recognize non-HD, so CD/DVD etc. are ignored.

----------

## enigma

thanks alot

----------

## enigma

....i tired what u told me too and im sorry to say that it didnt work!!!

here is copy of what i get

"Booting 'Windows'"

root (hd1,0)

 Filesystem type is fat, partition type 0xc

chainloader +1

then it starts beeping

----------

## pjp

I probably should have mentioned this sooner, but I didn't see it.  I was focusing on Grub.  Windows usually prefers being the first partition.  That could be causing the problem.

----------

## delta407

 *kanuslupus wrote:*   

> Windows usually prefers being the first partition.

 

I run Windows 2000 on hda2 without problems.

----------

## pjp

That certainly contradicts the severl times I've read people having problems with it.  I'm not doubting you though.

----------

## ghost_o

http://www.gnu.org/manual/grub/html_mono/grub.html#DOS%2fWindows

Should get you going..

-G

----------

